# NEXTEL i90 Sticky PTT



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Just a heads up that the NEXTEL i90 seems to have a flaw, a sticky PTT button on the direct connect. I know of 2 i90's that this has happened to. You finish your transmission and think that you have disconnected just to find out that your NEXTEL has been transmitting to the party that you last talked too for five minutes or more :shock: Only a problem if you where bad mouthing them :lol: 

Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

I have had the i90 for a year and I have not had a problem with it at all.


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

I have also had my i90 for 2 years now and have had no problems with the PTT button. I've been through many other crazy problems with it but never had a PTT problem and im going on my 4th i90 replacement phone due to other problems that nextel couldn't fix. I wouldn't be surprised if the PTT did stick on my phone. Anyways, thanks for the heads up Gill.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Had my i90 for 1 1/2 yrs and no problems yet(knock on wood). 

Tough SOB, dropped it down a few flights of stairs and in a few parking lots as well. #-o Still ticking!


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

I have found that the number buttons on my I90 don't work sometimes. I'm on my 2nd phone. I think it's time to go to the I530.


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

I refuse to give up my Star-tac....


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I have an i60 and my PTT button stuck. I got anew phone, now the "exit" button sticks. POS nextels...


----------



## capefiveo (Oct 19, 2003)

I90's, I530's....you can keep em. I'm happy with my bag phone.


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

I never had a problem with the button sticking. But i have had a case where all the buttons down the left side wont work. I brought it to the store and they did a "master reset" and it works fine ever since.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Never had a problem with my I60, always works fine. There is some spotty reception in the South Shore area though. Now...Motorola lapel mikes and sticky PTTs....had one of those once at an innoportune time. :lol: :lol: inch:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2004)

I've had an I90c for a couple of years and have had to remove the battery to clear the screen after making a call/two way. None of the buttons would work and the only alternative was to take the battery out.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

> I've had an I90c for a couple of years and have had to remove the battery to clear the screen after making a call/two way. None of the buttons would work and the only alternative was to take the battery out.


That's what happens with mine. Sometimes, after hitting the exit button, it freezes and I have to take out the battery. Othertimes, it restarts on it's own. It never interupts the call, but it gets annoying after awhile.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I keep telling you kids.................

Buy a Trac-Phone!!!!
:wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Love my I60... takes a hell of a beating... and works like new...


----------



## DPD77 (Feb 3, 2004)

Just had my I 90 in for service it kept saying "incompatable device" when I plugged in the charger. turns out the contacts just needed to be cleaned. I couldn't find anything in the manual as to this problem. I thought I was going to have to get a new phone. Other than that and a broken antennae from drops it 's been fine 2yrs and ticking. Just a little FYI in case anyone has this problem. A Q-tip and alcohol works fine.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I had the same problem.... I figured it out myself... :wink:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I used the model i500 plus and I HAVE experienced the sticky key situation. While it did not cause a problem for me, the person I was transmitting to had to turn his phone on and off again to stop the transmission.


----------



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

Had the same problem. They told me that it was due to water damage. Used a toothbrush to clean the terminals.


----------

